# Visitenkarte für Untote unpassend



## Hancoque (8. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht bin ich ja der Erste, dem das auffällt: Das Symbol auf Variante 5 zeigt das Banner der Geißel (Scourge) und nicht das Banner von Sylvanas Windrunner. Das ist ansich ja total unpassend, da es sich da um absolute Feinde handelt.

Im Spiel fand ich die angefügte Textur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das könnte dann als Visitenkarte z.B. so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich habe noch eine Datei im PSD-Format angefügt. Darin befindet sich eine leere Visitenkarte, in der ausschließlich unkomprimiertes Bildmaterial verwendet wurde. Falls also Interesse bestehen sollte, kann das Material direkt verwendet werden. Alle Ebeneneffekte können noch verändert werden. Die leere Visitenkarte sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (11. Mai 2005)

Hmm, nun haben eigentlich alle "Chefs" hier schon Aktivität im Forum gezeigt, jedoch kein Statement hierzu abgegeben. Wie steht es generell mit der Änderung des Untoten-Logos?

Vielleicht hätte ich im Anfangspost noch etwas mehr erläutern sollen. Also das  bisherige Banner zeigt das Logo der Geißel. Dafür gibt es mehrere Hinweise. Zum einen ist es das Symbol, das schon in WC3 verwendet wurde (wo man aber die Geißel und nicht die Forsaken spielte). Dann sieht man das gleiche Logo in den östlichen Pestländern bei den Zugängen zu geißelkontrollierten Gebieten wie z.B. dem "Plaguewood". Ein dritter Hinweis ist das Symbol selbst: Es enthält zum einen das Schwert von Arthas, welches von ihm Besitz ergriff und den Grundstein für Arthas vernichtenden Feldzug als Todesritter legte und zum anderen die Vereisung die auf den Ursprung des Schwertes und seinem Besitzer hindeutet (Stichwort: Frozen Throne).

Das oben gezeigte Logo sieht man beispielsweise beim "Bulwark", dem Grenzposten der Forsaken vor den westlichen Pestländern oder auch in den östlichen Pestländern an der "Light's Hope Chapel" wo die Horde ihren Bereich hat. Das durch die Pfeile an Elfen erinnernde Logo geht vermutlich direkt auf die hochelfische Herkunft der Forsaken-Anführerin Sylvanas Windrunner zurück.

Leider war Blizzard bei der "Image-Änderung" der Forsaken während der Entwicklung des Spiels wohl etwas nachlässig: Die Karte der Undercity zeigt noch immer fälschlicherweise das Logo der Geißel. Vermutlich wurden diese Stadtkarten bereits in einer sehr frühen Phase der Spielentwicklung angefertigt und seitdem nicht mehr signifikant verändert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Abspaltung der Forsaken von der Geißel erst später beschlossen wurde, um das Gefüge der Horde/Allianz vs. Geißel zu bewahren und den Spielern zugleich die Untoten als spielbare Rasse zu geben.

Ich glaube jemand mit halbwegs brauchbaren Photoshop-Skills kann mit dem "richtigen" Logo eine mindestens ebenbürtige Visitenkarte basteln wie die bisherige. Ansonsten wäre ich sehr dafür, wenn das Forsaken-Logo wenigstens als 6. Variante hinzugefügt würde.


----------



## Neil (11. Mai 2005)

jaja, okok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (11. Mai 2005)

Das ist ein Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (11. Mai 2005)

Meinst ca. so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (11. Mai 2005)

Eine neue Variante würde ich dann aber nur zusätzlich anbieten. Man kann den Leuten doch nicht Einfach das Signaturbild ändern.


----------



## B3N (11. Mai 2005)

Jo - ersetzen geht nicht, wir würden dann halt eine neue Variante anbieten.


----------



## Hancoque (11. Mai 2005)

Das sieht echt genial aus. Aber woher habt ihr das Bild? Das scheint ja definitiv nicht aus der Textur entwickelt worden zu sein.


----------



## Neil (11. Mai 2005)

Die Wege des Herrn sind unergründlich ...

;-)


----------



## Taradevi (12. Mai 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst ca. so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähm, wie sieht denn dann das Zeichen der Agentumdämmerung aus?
ich dachte, das gehört zu denen.
seid ihr euch sicher?


----------



## Hancoque (12. Mai 2005)

Ich war da auch kurz unsicher, weil das Logo immer da zu sehen war, wo auch der Argent Dawn anwesend war. Aber die haben ihr eigenes Zeichen: Eine Sonne. Und eine Sonne sucht man auf dem Logo hier nun wirklich vergeblich. Zudem heißt die oben angefügte Textur in den Spieldaten "Forsakenbanner" und passt auch vom Logoinhalt einfach nicht zum Argent Dawn.


----------



## Taradevi (12. Mai 2005)

Hancoque schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war da auch kurz unsicher, weil das Logo immer da zu sehen war, wo auch der Argent Dawn anwesend war. Aber die haben ihr eigenes Zeichen: Eine Sonne. Und eine Sonne sucht man auf dem Logo hier nun wirklich vergeblich. Zudem heißt die oben angefügte Textur in den Spieldaten "Forsakenbanner" und passt auch vom Logoinhalt einfach nicht zum Argent Dawn.
> [post="88971"][/post]​


danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shun (12. Mai 2005)

ich würd was anderes als ein symbol vorschlagen ... es gibt ja z.b. visitenkarten mit zwergen/nachtelfen/orcs/tauren drauf abgebildet. .... sowas sollte es auch mit untoten geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so wie die signatur von neil, halt nur mit nem untoten drauf ^^


----------



## Nyana (12. Mai 2005)

Ich glaube, ich bau mir auch mal was ...


----------



## Therka (13. Mai 2005)

Och ja bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hier ist noch eine Untote, die auch so gern ein anderes Symbol hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neil (13. Mai 2005)

Meinen Tauren bekommt keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (1. Juni 2005)

ist die Karte denn jetzt schon verfügbar ?


----------



## Rookie (1. Juni 2005)

in der auswahl hab ich se noch nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich find sie nicht schlecht und würd sofort wechseln,
wär nett wenn man dann ankündigen könnte wenns soweit ist


----------



## melkor23 (16. Juli 2005)

Ist da jetzt schon was in der Mache?


----------



## Patrice (16. Juli 2005)

Hoffen wir es mal, die neuen schauen mega aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (18. Juli 2005)

It's done when it's done! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (30. Juli 2005)

Ich hab mir inzwischen selbst geholfen und eine eigenes Projekt entwickelt. Die Untotensignatur sieht da folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (31. Juli 2005)

Die sind ziemlich gut geworden, Hancogue. Rein interessehalber, benutzt du dazu das XML oder das PHP-Interface?


----------



## Hancoque (31. Juli 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind ziemlich gut geworden, Hancogue. Rein interessehalber, benutzt du dazu das XML oder das PHP-Interface?


Weder noch. Und nun muss ich wohl etwas Ungemütliches sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich was das angeht vollkommen unabhängig gemacht und verwende eine eigene Datenbank, die mit dem Addon rpgo-CharacterProfiler gespeist wird. Das basiert auf dem gleichen Addon, das auch für den BLASCProfiler als Ausgangspunkt verwendet wurde. Ich habe mir dabei gespart mich selbst um die Pflege des Addons zu kümmern oder einen eigenen Uploader zu entwickeln. Ich setze beim Upload auf das Tool UniUploader, das ebenfalls wie der BLASC-Uploader die Daten vor dem Senden komprimiert und selektiert. Sowohl Addon als auch Uploader werden sehr aktiv von den jeweiligen Autoren gepflegt.

Das Signaturdesign habe ich mir zugegebenermaßen von einer fertigen PHP-Roster-Software abgeschaut, das ich mal (eigentlich nur wegen der Signaturen) getestet hatte. Leider gefiel mir bei dem Roster einiges nicht aber die Signaturen fand ich sehr ansprechend, weshalb ich mich beim Design der eigenen daran orientiert habe.

Bei der Entwicklung des Projekts habe ich mich schon etwas am Featureset von BLASC orientiert. Es gibt z.B. einen PHP-Gildenexport und ein Charakter-Frame mit den angelegten Items die beim Überfahren einen Tooltip anzeigen. Allerdings wurde alles dabei "from scratch" entwickelt und kein Code irgendwo "geklaut".

Ich hab recht lange überlegt, ob ich diesen Weg gehen sollte und seitdem ich hier den Thread gestartet hatte, wollte ich irgendwie das Forsaken-Logo in einer eigenen (dynamischen) Signatur haben. Da mein Untoten-Charakter aber in keiner Gilde ist (Sidius ist nicht mein Charakter), konnte ich die Exportfunktion von BLASC dafür nicht nutzen. Ich glaube andernfalls hätte ich mit der Entwicklung auch nie begonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

